# Asplundh worker hit by car....Oklahoma City



## okietreedude1 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Asplundh worker hit by car....*

Northeast Oklahoma City Monday morning avoided a Major tragedy. An Asplundh crewman working roadside was hit by a teenage driver on his way to school. The impact knocked the worker into the wood chipper on the back of the combo truck. Fortunately, the unit WAS NOT in operation. The worker only suffered minor scrapes and bruises.

The accident scene depicted on the news showed a properly marked work zone w/ cones and warning sign.

The driver stated he came up on the crew and hit his brakes loosing control of the car, hitting the worker. Rain slick roads contributed to the cause of the accident.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I cant begin to imagine the sight of a person going thru a chipper like this. It is one reason (despite the inexpensive nature) I feel these chippers should be removed from the market. This man would have stood absolutely NO chance of survival had the chipper been running. Sure the outcome could have been the same w/ a hydrualic machine, but at least the co-worker (who narrowly escaped injury) may have been able to save him.


----------



## ORclimber (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Asplundh worker hit by car....*



> _Originally posted by okietreedude1 _
> * It is one reason (despite the inexpensive nature) I feel these chippers should be removed from the market. *



Bigot

They may take a hand or a foot. But seriously doubt a chuck n duck has the man eating potential of a self feeder. If larger tree limbs can be stopped and pulled out while feeding, no doubt human limbs can too.


----------



## sedanman (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm not too sure about the chuck-n-duck being 'safer'. There was an account of a Florida woman taking the dreaded trip through the chipper, from what I read it sopunded like she was there one moment and gone the next. That doesn't sound like she went through feed rolllers.


----------



## Newfie (Nov 16, 2004)

Boy, I don't see how the chipper becomes the culprit in this situation. How about taking licenses away from immature teenagers? Rain slick roads and SPEED were more likely the contributing factors.


----------



## sedanman (Nov 16, 2004)

I am not placing blame anywhere other than squarely on the shoulders of the driver. I merely stated my opinion on chippers when the question of safety was raised.


----------



## ORclimber (Nov 16, 2004)

At 120 fpm a 6 foot person would go through a self feeder in about 5 seconds. 

You'd have to really screw up to go all the way through a c and d. I've never heard of it happening. Proper use means standing off to the side of the feed table will chipping. Also using a push stick for small stuff. No one should ever get close enough to get chipped. The violent nature that c and d's suck brush is enough to keep most people away from the blades. The smooth pull of the self feeders is more likely to lead to complacency by the operator IMO. After using a C and D for 10 years I think the only way to get a person through one would involve hog tying, knocking them out, and force feeding. Probably have to split them down the middle to get the hips through.


----------



## Proj Eng (Nov 16, 2004)

check math.
6 feet at 120 fpm would only be 3 seconds.


----------



## Newfie (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Paul,

Not singling you out big guy, just the concept that the chipper all of a sudden became more dangerous than the idiot in the car. 

My reaction was more of a reaction to Okie's post. It's all good.


----------



## Dadatwins (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ORclimber _
> *After using a C and D for 10 years I think the only way to get a person through one would involve hog tying, knocking them out, and force feeding. Probably have to split them down the middle to get the hips through. *



Feel bad for the worker that was hit, my opinion is the inexperienced driver, speed, and wet road were problem not the chipper.


Double I am a little concerned that someone has gone through the thought process involved with actually putting a person through a C & D chipper and has a plan


----------



## ORclimber (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dadatwins _
> *Double I am a little concerned that someone has gone through the thought process involved with actually putting a person through a C & D chipper and has a plan *



It was an over the top example of why they are less likely to get an operator killed . I'd be a lazy killer and opt for the BC2000 with winch  .


----------



## DDM (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sedanman _
> *I'm not too sure about the chuck-n-duck being 'safer'. There was an account of a Florida woman taking the dreaded trip through the chipper, from what I read it sopunded like she was there one moment and gone the next. That doesn't sound like she went through feed rolllers. *



I had the Article My grandfather sent me from the paper in Fla It was a self feeder I couldnt tell from the picture if it was a bandit or a vermeer though.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Nov 16, 2004)

Like I mentioned in the original post, the machine was not operating so his life was not in danger from the chipper.

The danger of the chipper is my personal opinion. I was talking to the boss this morning about it and his comment was that more people had probably been killed by self-feeders than c&d's. I suppose he is probably right, but none the less, I don't like them.


----------



## xander9727 (Nov 17, 2004)

Most of the bandit machines will feed at 120 fpm. A chuck and duck is closer to 300 fpm. Netree has discussed this topic at length and I now agree with him. While you may have a better chance of loosing a piece of you in a C & D, you have a much better chance of dying in a hydraulic machine. 

My $.02


----------



## P_woozel (Nov 22, 2004)

There hasnt been a documented fatality with a whisper chipper yet, now thats workplace accidents. I dont doubt the possibility of a c and d being used for body disposal. They are quite safe in regard to death by chipping on the work site.


----------

